# Clothes 'recycling'



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Hi,

Any ideas where I can donate some clothes to? They are in good condition but appear to have shrunk since I arrived and need the storage space. I'm guessing it's a combination of the heat and too much washing…..

Ideally I'd like them to go to one of the worker villages. I have seen the odd clothing 'bank' (an enclosed skip?) (and can't remember where…) but believe that in the UK some of these are just made into rags and not passed on to people who could use them.

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's quite a few collection points around, normally next to mosques. Alternatively, Red Crescent is a good option. If you google Labourer Charities UAE, you'll get a list easily.


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Great - thanks BedouGirl.


----------

